# Reverb Digital usando 6 módulos PT2399



## Cyrus (Jun 28, 2011)

Este reverb lo encontré cuando buscaba un remplazo para un spring reverb a muelles. Este circuito busca emular el IC MN3011, aún no lo he probado, pero en la pagina que pongo a continuación el autor sube varias muestras con sonido.

Todo el crédito es de AnalogCustom, de electro-music.com
Fuente: http://electro-music.com/forum/topic-35276-0.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight= Esta en inglés pero hay una pequeña explicación en español.

Desafortunadamente la web del autor ya no esta disponible, pero por una buena racha de suerte me encontré el proyecto en un servidor FTP que ya no logro encontrar, pero rescaté el proyecto.


Saludos!


----------



## javier xino (Jul 27, 2011)

hola hola ...
me parece muy interesante  construirlo para hacer un  efecto  tipo rack para una mesa de sonido   no se si me entiendes  ...

felicitaciones por el aporte y gracias me es de mucha utilidad


----------



## rashid (Jul 27, 2011)

esta interesante, y al parecer en la pagina donde esta tiene buenos comentarios!!!! gracias por el aporte!!!!


----------



## yager (Jul 27, 2011)

se agradece el aportazo,me recuerda cuando quise armar hace tiempo pero no habia una IC el SAD1024 cuando eran carisimas,bueno despues tuve que comprarme una Digitech 8000


----------



## johnny chable (Ene 15, 2014)

hola, me parece interesante este tema. Pero alguien sabe donde comprar los PT2399 en México?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2014)

johnny chable dijo:


> hola, me parece interesante este tema. Pero alguien sabe donde comprar los PT2399 en México?



Mira aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#mexico


----------



## johnny chable (Ene 16, 2014)

muy buena la página. buscaré ahí. Muchas gracias!!


----------

